# We're now on Google+



## JBroida (Dec 26, 2011)

Check it out:
JKI on Google+

If you use google+, please add us to one of your circles


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 26, 2011)

Schweet! I'm just getting started on G+ thanks.


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't even know google+ existed. ;-)


----------



## JBroida (Dec 26, 2011)

glad to have introduced it to you then... its pretty cool even though its not getting the same traffic as facebook


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 26, 2011)

It's picking up... I just got it.


----------

